# >>معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى <<



## marcelino (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*>>* *معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى <<*​
*معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى وحق رسمى لأى بنت لابسة جينز و ضيق ومش عارفة تمشى منه ووسطه ساقط وعليه body صغير ومأزعر .. شعار بدأ يرفعه كثير من الشباب عشان يبرارو سبب معاكستهم للبنات ... *
*كنت ماشي فى مول من مولتنا الحلوة وسمعت الحوار الاتى *​

*بسسسسست ... يا قطة !!! *
*




*
*- أووووووف بقى ...*
*- إيه النفخ ده .. انا لا شايف تورتة ولا شموع ولا عيد ميلاد ...*
*- ( الوش الحقيقى للبنت بيظهر ) بقلك ياض .. لم نفسك بدل ما أبهدل بكرامة اللى ..... الارض ( ولا داعى لوضع كلمة مكان النقط مش لازم يعنى نكتبها وناخد عليها ذنوب وخلاص )*
*- الله الله الله الله ... ليه بس الوش الخشب ده ... براحة علينا يا مفترس ...*​
*لقد اصبح هذا المشهد مألوفاً للغاية فى شارعنا المصرى المحترم ... لابد من فتاه من التى تصيب بالحول وشاب جرىء فاكر انه كده هيفوز بقلب البنت الحلوة .. ثم كنوع من لقاء الجبابرة *
*



*
*– الشاب الروش طحن والبت الاستيل موت – يبدأ الشاب فى القاء الكلمات خفيفة الظل .. الفتى لم يفعل شىء كما ترون أكثر من تحقيق رغبة البنت اللى بيعاكسها وانه حسسها بأنوثتها ... *​




*دعونا نتسأل لماذا يعاكس الفتى هذه الفتاه دون غيرها ؟*
*اكيد للشاب اسباب منها :-*
*حرام انه يضيع كل مجهود هذه الفتاه هباء ... نعم فهذه الفتاه - يا عينى – راحت عند الكوافير واقعدت بالساعات عشان تعمل تسريحة جديدة و كمان – يا حرام – اشترت الجينز الغالى من دكانه عم خليل اللى على الناصية ... ومننساش ال body اللى هيفرقع عليها .. واوعى تنسوا المكياج واللى اكيد طبعاً غالى قوى من ماركة Bourjoi او Lancom او Maxfactor ومين عارف ممكن من Oriflam اللى فى مصر الجديدة يعنى م الاخر هتكوع دم قلبها ... المهم يبقى حرام البنت تكلف نفسها وتكلف اهلها الكرام الافاضل الذين يسمحون بالخروج لها بهذا الشكل المهذب وكل هذا لأجل لا شىء .. اه ومننساش ان الهدوم ساعات بتكون قصيرة يعنى البنوتة ممكن تاخد لطشة برد ولايجلها برد فى بطنها ولا حاجة وتضحى بصحتها هباء ...*
*وكما ترون فأن الشاب المصرى يعمل فى صمت من اجل نفسية الفتيات المصريات .. وقد يتحامل أحدهم على نفسه ويعاكس فتاه لم تبذل مجهوداًَ كفاية ولم تعرض نفسها للبرد حتى يرفع من معنويتها – شايفين القلب الحنين - انه يكافح كالجندى فى ميدان الحرب ..*
*والله حاجة تكسف لما الشباب و البنات تفكرها يوصل لكده بس برضه هنقول ايه .. عندهم حق بسبب غياب الوعى الدينى و التثقف العلمى والادبى ومعتش فى حاجة وراهم غير الجرى بس وراء الفضائيات و السهر داخل المولات ... *​



*ده رايي وانتم اية رائيكم ؟؟؟؟*​ 



 
_________​


----------



## marcelino (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع منقول للفائده*

*انا مش هتكلم عن اسباب المعاكسه لانه موضوع مفروغ منه واتقال فيه كلام كتير جدا وكلام مش مجدي*

*وانا مش شايفله نتيجه !!!!*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

صدقنى مارسيلينو
المعاكسة مش بسبب لبس الفتاة او تسريحة شعرها
وانما من قلة الاخلاق وندرة الوازع الدينى 
وفراغ شاب عاطل ليس لدية شغلة غير التسكع 
ومعاكسة خلق اللة وربنا يرحمنا
ويحفظ بناتنا من كل شر
ودمت بود​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا من وجهة نظرى انه من البنت اولاً

لانها بتلبس حاجة لا تليق بفتاه مسيحيه

وثانيا من الشاب 

لانه يعتبر قله ايمان منه

دوة رأى

اهنيك لطرحك للموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد لبس البنات بيكون له دور في المعاكسه

بس السبب الكبير والرئيسي انعدام الاخلاق والتربيه الصح

يعني مثلا لو واحد متربي كويس وقريب من ربنا مش هيعاكس ولو حتي نظره

وعلي العكس ممكن واحد لا تربيه وعاطل ويمشي يعاكس في اي واحده من غير سبب

واللي لاحظته بقي الايام دي وخصوصا في بلدنا ان بنات كتير هي اللي بتعاكس الولاد

وانت ماشي في الشارع في حالك تلاقي شله بنات وتعاكس في اي حد دي شغلتهم

شكرا علي الموضوع المهم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*اولا مرسي يا مرسلينو علي الموضوع الجميل 
ثانيا هو انتو كل حاجة تجيبوها في البنات 

يا عم مين اللي قالك ان هي شيك في نفسها وعاملة شعرها علشان تتعاكس 

مش جايز هي طبيعتها كدة بتحب الاهتمام بنفسها جدا وعلشان شبابها ونفسها 

اللي بيحصل دة سببة البطالة في مصر وسببة ان الشباب فاضين ومش بيشغلو نفسهم بما يفيد
والانجيل قال العقل الفاضي معمل للشيطان 
وقال من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان 
لو واحد في قلبة ربنا مش ممكن هيعاكس بنت ماشية في حالها​*


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقنى مارسيلينو
> 
> المعاكسة مش بسبب لبس الفتاة او تسريحة شعرها
> وانما من قلة الاخلاق وندرة الوازع الدينى
> ...






*اولا انت نورت الموضوع*

*ثانيا كلامك صح بس انا مش شايف اي تقدم في المووضع بالعكس كل ما النصايح والمحاضرات والندوات تزيد كل ما الدنيا بتبوظ اكتر كاننا بنزود الطين بله !!!!:heat:*​


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *انا من وجهة نظرى انه من البنت اولاً​*
> 
> *لانها بتلبس حاجة لا تليق بفتاه مسيحيه*​
> *وثانيا من الشاب *​
> ...


 
*اولا انت نورت الموضوع*

*ثانيا  كلامك صح الي حد كبير لكن بردو يبقي الوضع كما هو عليه ..*​


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد لبس البنات بيكون له دور في المعاكسه​*
> 
> *بس السبب الكبير والرئيسي انعدام الاخلاق والتربيه الصح*​
> *يعني مثلا لو واحد متربي كويس وقريب من ربنا مش هيعاكس ولو حتي نظره*​
> ...


 

*اهلا بيك يا مايكل نورت*

*انت بتكلم في نظرات وتربيه وكلام كبير انت دلوقتي هتلاقي العيال في ابتدائي واعدادي بيعاكسوا*

*وبيعملوا اكتر من المعاكسه كمان !!!!*

*وموضوع البنات اللي بتعاكس موجود اه بس مبقاش ظاهره ومتطورش للتحرش .. الخ*

*ولا ايه ؟*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

يعنى يا بنى عايزنا نكسر بنفسهم
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اقولك راى اكيد الولد مش حيعاكس بنت لابسة لبس محترم
بس يا صديقى هى دى الموضه
عايزهم يلبسو اية اسدال مش بتاعنا
حتى البنت الى مبتلبسش على الموضة مبتعجبش الشباب للاسف وبردة بتتعاكس بس بتريقة
وبعدين البنت المحترمة محدش يقدر يعاكسها حتى لو لبس من غير هدوم
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل بس هى الدنيا كدة ادم وحوا ولازم ادم يغلس على حوا زى مطلعتة من الجنة عقاب يعنى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اولا مرسي يا مرسلينو علي الموضوع الجميل​*
> *ثانيا هو انتو كل حاجة تجيبوها في البنات *​
> *يا عم مين اللي قالك ان هي شيك في نفسها وعاملة شعرها علشان تتعاكس *​
> *مش جايز هي طبيعتها كدة بتحب الاهتمام بنفسها جدا وعلشان شبابها ونفسها *​
> ...


 

*نورتي ,*

*كلامك جميل وصح لكن لو هتتكلمي علي البنات وهنتكلم بجد يبقي شوفي اللبس والمكياج بقي ايه*

*بقي اوفر اوفر يعني بجد بجد*

*فمنظر زي ده قدام شاب عقله فاضي (( زي ما بتقولي )) هتبقي النتيجه ايه ؟؟؟*

*ده اقل الايمان لو معاكسهاش هيفكر وحش ده اقل واجب  ..*

*ماينفعش نقول انتو اللي غلطانين والعكس*

*العيب علي كل الاطراف ..*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا ميرسى على الموضوع
ثانيا مش كل البنات لبسهم كدا 
ثالثا مش كل اللى بتلبس كدا هى بس اللى بتتعاكس لا هههههه شبابنا ماخلاش دول حتى بيعاكسوا الست الكبيرة المتلتمه (كلمه بلدى تعنى ملفوفه من راسها لظافر رجلها بالبس الاسود) يعنى بيعاكسوا الكل سواء محترمه او -------- مابيعقبوش 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> يعنى يا بنى عايزنا نكسر بنفسهم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اقولك راى اكيد الولد مش حيعاكس بنت لابسة لبس محترم
> ...


 


*هههههههه شكلك معاكس خبره ومخضرم :t9:*

*انت عارف قداسه البابا قال في مره لو  الواحده ماشيه ولابسه لبس مداري جسمها كله مش باين ولا حاجه بردو الراجل هيقول ياتري شكلها ايه :heat:*

*وبعدين عايز اقولك ان الموضوع موقفش عند المعاكسه العاديه والمعروفه*

*لكن الموضوع اتخطي كده بكتييييييييير وكلنا عارفين وبنشوف الاخبار وبيحصل ايه كل يوم*​


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> اولا ميرسى على الموضوع
> ثانيا مش كل البنات لبسهم كدا
> ثالثا مش كل اللى بتلبس كدا هى بس اللى بتتعاكس لا هههههه شبابنا ماخلاش دول حتى بيعاكسوا الست الكبيرة المتلتمه (كلمه بلدى تعنى ملفوفه من راسها لظافر رجلها بالبس الاسود) يعنى بيعاكسوا الكل سواء محترمه او -------- مابيعقبوش
> ههههههههههههههههه


 


*ثانكس علي مرورك*

*ان 70% من البنات لبيسهم كده وده مش قليل*

*وعلي رأيك الشباب مخلاش *

*انا عن نفسي برخم علي البنات الصغيره ههههههه بس في الكنييييسه بس محدش يفهم غلط ..*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس علي مرورك*
> 
> *ان 70% من البنات لبيسهم كده وده مش قليل*
> 
> ...






هههههههههه
كويس انها رسيت معاك عند البنات الصغيره
حتى اغلب الخدام كبار وصغار بيرخموا على البنات الصغيرة نوع من تدليلهم وحبهم
هههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*الي الحمار 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اسفا" لقرائي الاعزاء اذا 000 كان العنوان يحمل اسم الحمار


هتقولو راجعة ليسوع اتجننت 000 لانها راحت تكتب هذا الحوار


ولكن هذا الكلام موجها 000 لكل من يتحرش بالبنات الاطهار


اذ يستبيح يضايق شريفتا" 000 والوقت بدري والدنيا لازلت نهار


فبلغ جنون العقول تخلفا" 000 يجعلهم يستبيحو كل الانحدار


فنحن البنات ادخرن جمالنا 000 لمن سوف نكون له كل الابهار 


فحيوان من حاول احناء هامتا 000 لجميلتا من الجميلات الابكار


فالحميمية لن تعطيالا للذي 000 حللة الكاهن وشرعها الاطهار


وتضاء يومها الكنيستا 000 بالفرح والزهور وكثير الانوار


فسالت ربي طالبا" 000 ان يمحي من الارض الاشرار


رجائي في الرب الذي 000 لا يرضي لاي من بناتة الدمار


واسفة يا اصحابي اذا 000 كان العنوان يتكلم عن الحمار


ولاكني لا اكتب الشعر الا اذا 000 كان شيء يشعل في قلبي نار




من اختكم العبيطة رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى اختى راجعا 
بس انتى مش عبيطه انتى سكره وكلامك سكر


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> هههههههههه
> كويس انها رسيت معاك عند البنات الصغيره
> حتى اغلب الخدام كبار وصغار بيرخموا على البنات الصغيرة نوع من تدليلهم وحبهم
> هههههههههههه


 

*صــــح*

*كويس انك فاهمه :heat:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى اختى راجعا
> بس انتى مش عبيطه انتى سكره وكلامك سكر



*مرسي يا توتا يا عسل 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا جميلة​*


----------



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الي الحمار​*
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
> *اسفا" لقرائي الاعزاء اذا 000 كان العنوان يحمل اسم الحمار*​
> ...




*يا لها من قصيده هههههه*

*حلوة بس تخض في الاول*

*يلا بس اللي يعمل ويسمع ويفهم*

*ثانكس ومتقوليش عبيطه :t9:*​


----------



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة حرام عليكو
فى ناس قبلكو اعتبروا المرأة عورة وغطوها
ده جاب نتيجة ؟
منع حاجة ؟
المشكلة مش مشكلة مظهر بنات 
شوفو اللى بيحصل فى الشارع مع بنات ى قمة الوقار من حيث المظهر
المشكلة مشكلة مجتمع
مجتمع مابيحترمش كيان المرأة
بيعتبرها شىء أقل فى القيمة
مفيش اى مشكلة فى اهانته
بلاش يا جماعة السطحية فى معالجة المواضيع
شوفوا اصل المشكلة فين مش الظواهر بتاعتها بس *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*بص يامارسلينو 

بهنيك على الموضوع 

وكويس انك فحته ولو اتطردت ابقوا افتكرونى 

بص بقى البنت مهما لبست محترم بتتعاكس حتى ولو وحشة 

زى ما انت قولت بقى واجب وطنى 

المصيبة مش فى كدة 

المصيبة ان المعاكسة مش بقيت انت يا جميل ولا ايه العسل دة

المعاكسة بقيت بكلام قزر وزبالة 

وممكن حركات كمان وبعد سواعى بتوصل للمس 

صدقنى المشكلة كبيرة فعلا 

وكمان بجد الى يغيظ والى يفرس تلاقى الرجالة الكبار 

هما الى بيحرضوا اولادهم على المعاكسة 

ويعلم ربنا دة بيحصل فعلا 

هحكيلك موقف كان واحد ماشى وماسك وشايل ابنه 

مكمملش شاهد ربنا سنتين وقاله قول لطنط ياحبيبى انتى م..... حلوة ياطنط

يحسرة قلبى هو دة الى بنعلمه للاولادنا بدل ما نعلمهم بنحبك ياربى 

ولا يارب ارزق بابا وحافظلى على ماما وبابا ولا يسوع حبيبى 

بجد الموضوع ده ملوش نهاية ير اننا نحط ربنا فى عنينا 

زى الترنيمة الى بتقول 

عاوزة اعيش فى مخافة اسمك دة سلامى فى خضوعى اليك

ويشوف فيا العالم رسمك لما انظر ييسوع بعنيك 

قد ايه جميلة الجملة دى وعجبتنى ياريت بجد كلنا نطبقها اولاد وبنات ​*


----------



## جيلان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا عندك حق اننا اتكلمنا فى الموضوع ده كتير ومكنش في نتيجة غير ان كل واحد يمشى ويخليه فى حاله ومحدش يبص على حد
الولد مش هيستفيد حاجة من الهبل ده ولا البنت كمان
عندك حق ان فى بنات بتحب كدى لكن المسئول الاول هو الولد لان لو هو معاكسش المشكلة مش هتبقى موجودة
انا مع رأى مستر وليم جدااااااااااا
ان الولد العاطل الى مش لاقى حاجة هيعملها هيعمل ايه غير انه يقف على اول الشارع يعاكس الى رايح والى جاى
شكرا مارسلينوا*


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *يا جماعة حرام عليكو*
> 
> *فى ناس قبلكو اعتبروا المرأة عورة وغطوها*
> *ده جاب نتيجة ؟*
> ...


 

*احنا مش عارفين اصل المشكله !!*

*يعني البنت اللي بتلبس ضيق .. الخ مش غلطانه خالص ده من وجهه نظرك ؟*


*ولا هو اصلا المجتمع  مبقاش فيه اخلاق ؟!*

*علي فكره هي اسباب كتير اوي عايزه صفحات وصفحات لكاتبتها ثم سنين وسنين لتطبيقها :a4:*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بص يامارسلينو ​*
> 
> _*بهنيك على الموضوع *_​
> _*وكويس انك فحته ولو اتطردت ابقوا افتكرونى *_​
> ...


 

*ربنا يرحمنا !*

*مش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحه احنا بنعيش حاليا في ادني درجات الاخلاق :smi411:*​


----------



## جيلان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*نسيت كمان اضيف مع مشاركتى الموضوع ده اتحاورنا فيه كتير بخصوص موضوع المعاكسات يا رب يفيد*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66402


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

marcelino قال:


> *احنا مش عارفين اصل المشكله !!*
> 
> *يعني البنت اللي بتلبس ضيق .. الخ مش غلطانه خالص ده من وجهه نظرك ؟*
> 
> ...



*انا ماباقلش البنت اللى بتلبس ضيق دى صح
بس مجتمعنا لحد الثمانينات فى القرن العشرين 
كانو البنات والستات بيلبسو لبس قصير و من غير اكمام
وماكنش بيحصلهم اللى بيحصل دلوقتى
انا بكلمك وانا عارفة كويس قوى ان اىىىىىى واحدة ماشية فى الشارع هاتتعاكس
حتى لو كانت لابسة جلابية
يعنى لما اب يعاكس واحدة والاب ده ابنه معاه
تفتكر الابن ده هيطلع عامل ازاى ؟؟
ده ذنب البنت ؟؟؟
يعنى اللى بيعاكس ده فى حد عينه عشان يعاقب البنات اللى مش لابسة كويس ؟؟
ما كل واحد يخليه فى حاله ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*فية كمان سبب لقيام الشباب بهذة التصرفات 
انة بعض الشباب بيحسو  انهم لما يعاكسو بنت ان كدة بيشعر انة بقي راجل او زكر كامل الرجولة 

زي ما البعض بيشرب سجاير  رغبة في انة يشعر انة بقي راجل وكبير 

مش عارفة دة تصور يا تري حد موافقني في الراي دة​*


----------



## saalooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
بجد الموضوع حلو اووي 
بس دلوقتي مش الشباب بس هي اللي بتعاكس ده ورجاله كمان سنها كبير  وحتي الاطفال كمان بقو بيعاكسو  علشان  يحسو انهم   يعني كده  دمهم خفيف ورجاااله ودول طبعا بيبقي ماعندهومش اخلاق ولا ادب
وبيعاكسو اي بنت بقي  لابسه ضيق لابسه واسع  
ميرسي علي الموضوع​


----------



## متيكو (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع حبي الشاب الي يعاكس البنات لازم اول شي يفكر بي هو انه عنده اخت وام وهم بنات يعني يرضاها على نفسه انه احد يعاكس اخته او امه هالشي غلط للشباب واتمنى انه كل الشباب يتركون هالعادة الوحشة اوي وشكرا عالموضوع


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *نسيت كمان اضيف مع مشاركتى الموضوع ده اتحاورنا فيه كتير بخصوص موضوع المعاكسات يا رب يفيد*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66402


​*ثانكس علي الاضافه يا جيلان نورتي الموضوع*
​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *انا ماباقلش البنت اللى بتلبس ضيق دى صح​*
> * بس مجتمعنا لحد الثمانينات فى القرن العشرين ​*
> * كانو البنات والستات بيلبسو لبس قصير و من غير اكمام​*
> * وماكنش بيحصلهم اللى بيحصل دلوقتى​*
> ...



​*ياريت ياريت كل واحد يخليه في حاله بس تقولي لمين*

*كلامك صح بس المشكله ان الاباء ومش كلهم طبعا مش قدوة خالص فطبيعي الابن يطلع بالاخلاق دي*

*بس ارجع واقول ان البنت بردو عليها جزء من المشكله وانتي اكيد شايفه لبس وموضه الايام دي عامله ازاي !!*
​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فية كمان سبب لقيام الشباب بهذة التصرفات
> انة بعض الشباب بيحسو  انهم لما يعاكسو بنت ان كدة بيشعر انة بقي راجل او زكر كامل الرجولة
> 
> زي ما البعض بيشرب سجاير  رغبة في انة يشعر انة بقي راجل وكبير
> ...



*بيتهيالي ان الكلام ده كان زمان

انا سالت ناس كتير بتعاكس بس موصلتش لسبب معقول او منطقي او قوي

الي يقول : انت شايف لابسين ازاي

واللي يقول : شوف دي لابسه ايه وبتعمل ايه طيب دي عايزة ايه ؟

وانا شوفت بردو نمازج بنات لو ولد شاورلها برجله ( وانا اسف علي التعبير ) هتروحله فورا

بس اكيد في بنات محترمه كتير

بس اهو كله مابيسلمش من الرخامه

كأن الولد اصدر حكم علي كل البنات انهم عايزين كده وبدليل لبسهم وحركاتهم و .. و.... الخ*​ *وياريت محدش يقول واحده لابسه علي الموضه ومحترمه ومش عايزة حد يكلمها يعني واحده لابسه بنطلون ضيق و الخ وتقولو محترمه !! طيب ايه اللي هي عملاه ده*

*طيب انا ولد ماشي في الشارع هفهم ايه من المنظر العام غير انها عايزة تتعاكس ..*​


----------



## Fadie (30 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام يا بشر

طيب انتوا عرضتوا المشكلة، فين الحلول اللى بتقترحوها؟

بعيد عن الشعارات اللى بتتقال دايماً و اللى كلنا حافظينها (يا بنت خلى بالك من مظهرك / يا واد اتلم و خلى عندك اخلاق)، مش شايفين اى حلول عملية؟

انا عندى شوية:

1- اول حاجة انا شايف المشكلة مش فى الشاب ولا البنت، المشكلة فى المناخ المتوحش اللى مسيطر على الشعب. كل شىء بيتوحش، إشمعنا جت على دى يعنى؟

2- موضوع الوازع الدينى دة مبقاش منه فايدة خلاص، احنا جيل بايظ.

3- كان زمان فى خادم محترم و احنا فى ثانوى كان بيجيبلنا صور لتحية كاريوكا و هى صغيرة و بترقص و صورة تانية لما كبرت و عجزت و بقي شكلها مقرف. دة كان بيأثر فينا جداً، مش عشان يخلينا نبطل نعاكس، لكن عشان بيعرفنا ان الجسد دة ولا حاجة، ملوش قيمة، بيتغير مع الزمن.

4- الفكرة هى ان الموضوع عبارة عن دايرة، خرجت من الدايرة نص متر (عاكست بنت) او خرجت من الدايرة عشرة متر (شربت مخدرات)، كله واحد، انت خرجت من الدايرة خلاص.

5- الحل فى نظرى انك ترجع جوة الدايرة تانى (تعرف ايه الدايرة دى اساساً اللى هترجعلها؟)، ساعتها هيتحل موضوع النص متر و العشرة متر.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2008)

fadie قال:


> سلام يا بشر
> 
> طيب انتوا عرضتوا المشكلة، فين الحلول اللى بتقترحوها؟
> 
> ...



*كلامك جميل جدا يا فادي 

وانا فهمت حكاية الرجوع للدايرة اللي خرجنا منها وهي الرجوع لربنا 

يا تري صح اللي انا فهمتة هو دة قصدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*ونا فهمت كده بردو بس الموضوع مش سهل*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 
صدقنى يامارسلينو لو بنت لابسة شوال حتى هتتعاكس 
طب اقولك ان على حاجة
فى واحد اد جد جدى فى الشارع الى ورانا كل يوم وانا راجعا من المدرسة انا واتنين زمايلى يعد يعاكس يعنى بنبقى راجعين متبهدلين وتراب وارف وبنتعاكس 
يعنى حاجة تقرف بقيت اكره اخرج برة البيت
ميرسى


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا من رايى 
ان الغلط من الولد والبنت 
الولد علشان عينيه مش نيرة وبيبص للبنت 
اما البنت اللى بتلبس لبس زى ده فاكيد هى اللى غلطانة وعايزة تتعاكس 
شكرا على الموضوع الهام مارسلينو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة الموضوع مهم أووووووووى ..

بس مش كل حاجة ذنبها البنت يعنى ..

أنا بشوف بنات منقبة بتتعاكس ههههههههههه ..

طيب تقول أيه فى كده ؟؟

هى دى كمان لابسه ضيق .. !!

شو يا حبيبى هو الموضوع كله بيتوقف ع الشاب وأخلاقه وهو عايز يكون أزاى ؟؟

هئولك على حاجة أوعى تفكر أن الأنسان مننا مش بيقدر يغير أى حاجة غلط ممكن يكون أتربى عليها ..

الأنسان يقدر يغير أى شئ سلبى أتربى عليه بس المهم أن هو يكون عايز يعمل كده فعلاً ..

أشكرك ع الموضوع ..


----------



## youhnna (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم مارسيلينو
بناتنا الغالين بيقولوا مش البنت لوحدها السبب
الشاب لو كان محترم وقريب من ربنا مش هيعاكس
كلام كويس
بس لما يكون المجتمع كله بيعرف المسيح
كمان ويل لمن تاتى بواسطته العثرات
يعنى لازم نخلى بالنا اكتر
بصراحه بناتنا زودوها شويه فى مقابل انتشار النقاب
نراعى ربنا وسلوكياتنا والظروف اللى حوالينا
ربنا يباركك مارسلينو​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

المعاكسات

بتكون

بسبب مراهقه الشباب

وسوء التربيه


شكرا للموضوع

الرب معاكم اخى الغالى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 فبراير 2010)

*معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى !!!!*

معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى وحق رسمى لأى بنت لابسة جينز و ضيق .. شعار بدأ يرفعه كثير من الشباب عشان يبرارو سبب معاكستهم للبنات ... 
كنت ماشي فى مول من مولتنا الحلوة وسمعت الحوار الاتى 



بسسسسست ... يا قطة !!! 


- أووووووف بقى ...
************************
- ( الوش الحقيقى للبنت بيظهر ) بقلك **** .. لم نفسك بدل ما أبهدل بكرامة اللى ..... الارض**********
- الله الله الله الله ... ليه بس الوش الخشب ده ... براحة علينا يا مفترس ...


لقد اصبح هذا المشهد مألوفاً للغاية فى شارعنا المصرى المحترم ... لابد من فتاه من التى تصيب *** وشاب جرىء فاكر انه كده هيفوز بقلب البنت الحلوة .. ثم كنوع من لقاء الجبابرة 


– الشاب الروش طحن والبت الاستيل موت – يبدأ الشاب فى القاء الكلمات خفيفة الظل .. الفتى لم يفعل شىء كما ترون أكثر من تحقيق رغبة البنت اللى بيعاكسها وانه حسسها بأنوثتها ... 






دعونا نتسأل لماذا يعاكس الفتى هذه الفتاه دون غيرها ؟
اكيد للشاب اسباب منها :-
حرام انه يضيع كل مجهود هذه الفتاه هباء ... نعم فهذه الفتاه - يا عينى – راحت عند الكوافير واقعدت بالساعات عشان تعمل تسريحة جديدة و كمان – يا حرام – اشترت الجينز الغالى من دكانه عم خليل اللى على الناصية ... ******.. واوعى تنسوا المكياج واللى اكيد طبعاً غالى قوى من ماركة Bourjoi او Lancom او Maxfactor ومين عارف ممكن من Oriflam اللى فى مصر الجديدة يعنى م الاخر *** ... المهم يبقى حرام البنت تكلف نفسها وتكلف اهلها الكرام الافاضل الذين يسمحون بالخروج لها بهذا الشكل المهذب وكل هذا لأجل لا شىء . ...
وكما ترون فأن الشاب المصرى يعمل فى صمت من اجل نفسية الفتيات المصريات .. وقد يتحامل أحدهم على نفسه ويعاكس فتاه لم تبذل مجهوداًَ كفاية حتى يرفع من معنويتها – شايفين القلب الحنين - انه يكافح كالجندى فى ميدان الحرب ..
حاجة تكسف لما الشباب و البنات تفكرها يوصل لكده بس برضه هنقول ايه .. عندهم حق بسبب غياب الوعى الدينى و التثقف العلمى والادبى ومعتش فى حاجة وراهم غير الجرى بس وراء الفضائيات و السهر داخل المولات ...


ده الى بيعمله معظم الشباب والبنات صح ؟ 
محدش يفكر الكلام ده عليه بس خدوا الكلام بوجه النصيحه وانها مشكله عامه فعلا!!!!!!!!



منقول
​


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى !!!!*

*انا ضد ها الهمجية وها الكلام الفاضي
عقول فاضية  ملهاش وجود بالمرة

*​


----------



## zama (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههه

هو الحقيقة مش الكل اللى بيعمل كدا ..

و بعدين الشباب لازم يعرفوا أن كل فرد فى الشارع له خصوصيته و عيب جداً الأعتداء عليها ..


----------



## Critic (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى !!!!*

*انا دمى بيتحرق و بيتبخر و بتجنن لما اشوف بنت بتتعاكس و خاصة لو كانت مسيحية*
*:t37::t37:*


----------



## ارووجة (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: معاكسة البنات واجب وطنى !!!!*

للاسف الوقت الحالي بنت لابسة  مشخلع والا لابسة  محتشم  حاطة مكياج والا لا كلهم بتعرضو للمعاكسة...
من قلة الادب والاحترام عند بعض الشباب...الحق على الاهل اللي معرفتش تربي...
لو ربوهم على الدين والاخلاق   ماكانوش هيك...

شكرا عالموضوع ياقمر


----------

